# Learn Chinese in 5 Minutes



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Learn Chinese in 5 Minutes

(Must Read Out Loud)

Thatâ€™s not right Sum Ting Wong

2) Are you harbouring a fugitive Hu Yu Hai Ding

3) See me ASAP Kum Hia

4) Stupid Man Dum Fuk

5) Small Horse Tai Ni Po Ni

Did you go to the beach Wai Yu So Tan

7) I bumped the coffee table Ai Bang Mai Fa Kin Ni

8) I think you need a face lift Chin Tu Fat

9) Itâ€™s Very dark in here Wai So Dim

10) I Thought you were on a diet Wai Yu Mun Ching

11) This is a tow away zone No Pah King

12) Our meeting is scheduled for next week Wai Yu Kum Nao

Staying out of sight Lei Ying Lo

14) Heâ€™s cleaning his automobile Wa Shing Ka

Your body odor is offensive Yu Stin Ki Pu

16) Great Fa Kin Su Pah


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Reminds me of the chinese fencing erector i used to know..Ray Ling!!

and the chinese "self lover"...Wan King


----------

